# Nfl week 3



## ~Lenore

*Week three starts tonight.  

The win less NY Giants hosting the 1-1 Washington Redskins!  The Giants better win, 0-3 would not make life in New York very popular for them.  

I have mixed feelings about this game but I am choosing the Giants to win.  *


----------



## SeaBreeze

Broncos won again tonight, now they're 3 in 0, beat the Detroit Lions 24 to 12.  Go Broncos!


----------



## AZ Jim

Arizona Cardinals over the SF 49ers 47-7.  3-0....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds good Jim!


----------



## ~Lenore

*My Texans managed a win!  Go Texans!

Jim, every time I see this commercial I think of you.  It must be one of your favorites.

Peyton Manning looked like himself last night, too.
*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Defense fell apart in Dallas!!! .....


----------



## ~Lenore

*I always felt Weedon , like most new QBs, got a bad rap by being drafted by the Cleveland Browns.  Maybe if he is given a game or two starting he will turn out to be a good QB.   Just like Mallet can, given a few games.  I said good, not GREAT but I am an optimist.  

I still hope RGlll, Colt McCoy, and Ryan Tannehill (all Texas boys) will end up being very good QBs one day.   I sorta adopt them all when they play Texas college football and I try to keep track of them when they get to the pros.   Yes I am a football addict.  *


----------

